# World's first cash point. Fifty years ago today



## Danny McG (Jun 27, 2017)

Why Was The World's First Cash Machine In Enfield?


----------



## Ursa major (Jun 27, 2017)

Oddly enough, I discovered that Reg Varney had participated in this event after I followed a semi-random series of links on Wikipedia that led to his page a week or so ago.


(I'm going to guess that he was not chosen because, unlike human ones, there may very well have been a bus within the electromechanical cashier....)


----------



## Vertigo (Jun 28, 2017)

I remember using early Barclays cash machines a few years after that. They didn't have a screen as such but instead the prompts and messages were behind glass on a long band of rubber or some such material that spun back and forth to give you the appropriate prompt or message.


----------



## hitmouse (Jun 29, 2017)

Vertigo said:


> I remember using early Barclays cash machines a few years after that. They didn't have a screen as such but instead the prompts and messages were behind glass on a long band of rubber or some such material that spun back and forth to give you the appropriate prompt or message.


I remember one of thoe at the Southampton University branch of NatWest in the late 1970s.


----------



## Null_Zone (Jun 29, 2017)

And yet you still get stuck behind someone who has obviously never seen one before and is convinced pressing the wrong button will start WW3.


----------



## hitmouse (Jun 30, 2017)

Until about 1990 the card for the cash machine was separate from the cheque guarantee card (for £50). Then they merged them, which was progress. When did cheque guarantee cards disappear? Late 90s?


----------

